# Cant make it to class because of panic attacks



## MsKittyKelley (Aug 25, 2010)

So I've had classes for about a week and half now, But I've literally missed 4 of my classes because of panic attacks that set in and manifest during the first class of the day, by the time my next class is up I just know that i cant take it, and bail. 
Any advice?


----------



## MsKittyKelley (Aug 25, 2010)

I've left because I didnt know if i had the room number right, because i knew I would have to do math problems in front of the class, because i was just too worn out from the anxiety from the first class (like if i embarrass myself)


----------



## Reflector (Sep 4, 2010)

MsKittyKelley said:


> So I've had classes for about a week and half now, But I've literally missed 4 of my classes because of panic attacks that set in and manifest during the first class of the day, by the time my next class is up I just know that i cant take it, and bail.
> Any advice?


Well, obviously, you can't continue on like this, or you will end up losing credit or something like that. So, my advice would be to do whatever it takes to conquer the panic attacks and get to class. You could try talking to someone about how you are feeling, or just sucking it up and going, or meditating (I'm a big fan of meditation) to try and reduce your anxiety. I can remember a few times recently when I was in a similar situation. I would be freaking out in class, panicking, and all I could really do was put my head down and try to relax, just focusing on my breathing, drowning out the causes of my stress (the people in the class) with nothing but my breath. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

Have you been to a doctor about this? I think perhaps you should, they could probably give you something to help with them. There isn't much you can do but just push yourself to go to that second class and then you'll see it wasn't such a hard thing.


----------



## MsKittyKelley (Aug 25, 2010)

I have considered doctors and medication but i've found the medication to make me unable to concentrate in class, theyre very sedative happy for anxiety disorders


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

No advice, sorry...Usually I can go as long as nobody "see" me. If someone talk for me or teacher asks something, next time I wont go.. Especially if that has been some sexual harrasing.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi! So unbelievably sorry to hear you're going through this! I've been a bit like that this in the past couple of years but I have gotten much better. The best thing to do is to, even though you've had the panic attack, still attend your other class because that way it doesn't reinforce the fear and belief that you can't do it/cope with it. I know it's easier said than done but changing that this semester has made things much better. My attendance is much better.

Good luck! And I am really sorry to hear what you're going through!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to be terrified of going into class, especially when I started Uni.
I made myself go and sit there and now I don't mind it. It took a while to feel comfortable though but try doing this. Now when I start back in a few weeks, I don't feel bothered at all about going back.

I was on the verge of panic attacks all the time but I just concentrated on what was on the board (we had about 150 people in the lecture so it felt overwhelming).

Take some water and sip it, it helped when I had a dry mouth.
I also challenged my thoughts and told 'myself' to shut up and concentrate on what was going on.

I've come close, but I've never had a panic attack since then.


----------

